# Are there any Shoot Wrestlers in N.Y.



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

Just wondered if there are any Shoot Wrestlers
Or Shoot Wrestling School's in N.Y.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

Did you find any, *ace*?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 5, 2002)

guess not lol


----------



## ace (Nov 8, 2002)

A while back but none since i made this post.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 20, 2002)

Guess there are none on martial talk


----------

